
The Cost of Making a Hollywood Movie - shadow
http://www.anomalousmaterial.com/movies/2010/03/the-cost-of-making-a-hollywood-movie/
======
willvarfar
This is so flawed. The costs it lists are levied by the studio itself against
itself. Its called "hollywood accounting" and its been in buckets of court
cases. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_accounting>

